# Pimple on my axolotl



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, please help me. I’ve just noticed that much axolotl has a sort of pimple on his head? I’m not sure what it is, what do to about it or how to get rid of it. His water is always clean and he seems as happy and as active as usual. I’m just worried that this could be something serious. Does anyone know?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Photos not showing for me for some reason ...they are kinda prone to getting spots of fungus ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

it doesn't look like fungus though, i've read that fungus looks like cotton wool, this literally looks like a zit that a person would get. what would you do in this situation? https://imgur.com/QOHuRi8


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd get researching until an expert appears tbh 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GhostDog (Mar 13, 2017)

Some extra info may be helpful... tank size, filtration rating, that kind of thing. Most importantly: Is your axie behaving normally? eating, as active as usual or lethargic? 

You're right how it doesn't look like fungus. It looks like it's a tumor or some sort of a cyst, something internal like that. How long has it been there again? 
Sometimes frogs have been known to get fluid buildups under their skin caused by infections which eventually pop with a small bit of blood and maybe even puss. Infections like that kind can come from poor living conditions- like if the water quality isn't within the proper ranges. Of course there are also other causes as well. 

There have been multiple cases of axies with lumps on their heads, just like this, but I've never heard of anything negative coming from it.. If you can get a vet to see yours then that's ideal, if not you can really only wait this out. These guys are illegal where I live so unfortunately I don't have the personal experiences with them or know anyone personally who has that I could ask..


----------

